# Drunk doctors call medics



## MMiz (Jan 12, 2006)

*Drunk doctors call medics*

London - A gang of drunken doctors and nurses are in hot water after summoning an ambulance to take them home from a boozy birthday party, British newspapers reported on Thursday. 

Staff from the Princess Royal Hospital in Telford, in the English West Midlands, called in colleagues from the Shropshire Ambulance Service to dodge paying for a taxi home from the pub, The Daily Telegraph reported.

*Read More!*


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## Stevo (Jan 15, 2006)

med control oriented X2 , still telling us where to go....


----------



## nyc.ems (Jan 15, 2006)

A nd the problem is.....?:unsure:


----------



## Stevo (Jan 15, 2006)

are they _still_ in charge .....


----------



## CaptainPanic (Jan 15, 2006)

well no wonder nothing ever actually gets done, they med control is only A&Ox2 and barely walking- maybe contacting med control wouldnt be such a good idea after all-- :unsure:


----------



## firegal920 (Jan 15, 2006)

oh the horror...but at least they didn't drive and cause even more problems lol:wacko:   can you imagine them in an accident and trying to treat..." he's not bleeding that badly..."


----------



## nyc.ems (Jan 15, 2006)

oh man:lol:


----------



## ptemt (Jan 16, 2006)

....hanging on in quiet desperation is the english way...


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Jan 16, 2006)

Did I miss something or did someone stick a yellow ca b sign on the ambulance while I worked this weekend??


----------

